# Saw cuts & Stain – Before & After



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Saw cuts & Stain – Before & After


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good! What are you using to score the lines in the floor?


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

That is slick Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

How long did this job take?


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to know your procedure to do this and what product you used. It looks great.
Sage


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bender said:


> That is slick Michael:thumbsup:


ditto:yes:


----------



## Daekine (Mar 1, 2011)

Different Strokes said:


> ditto:yes:


Yeah thats an amazing transformation!:thumbup:


----------

